# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک دیپلمه قبل از 84

## Zealous

:Y (513):

----------


## Zealous

up

----------


## Zealous

یعنی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zealous


یعنی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟


سلام 
کسایی که دیپلم خودشون رو قبل از سال 84 گرفتن مشمول تاثیر سوابق نمیشن,چه در سالی که گذشت و تاثیر مثبت بود و چه در سال 96 که حتی قرار باشه تاثیر قطعی باشه.
اینکه شما به دلیل معدل امسال رو نتیجه نمیگیرین واقعا حرف غیر منطقی هست*

----------


## Zealous

> *
> سلام 
> کسایی که دیپلم خودشون رو قبل از سال 84 گرفتن مشمول تاثیر سوابق نمیشن,چه در سالی که گذشت و تاثیر مثبت بود و چه در سال 96 که حتی قرار باشه تاثیر قطعی باشه.
> اینکه شما به دلیل معدل امسال رو نتیجه نمیگیرین واقعا حرف غیر منطقی هست*


منطق یک چیز نسبیه. پس برا مهم نیست حرفم منطبق بر منطق شما نباشه چزی که مشخصه اینه که من بهتر از جنابعالی از وضعیتم خبر دارم استاد.

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zealous


منطق یک چیز نسبیه. پس برا مهم نیست حرفم منطبق بر منطق شما نباشه چزی که مشخصه اینه که من بهتر از جنابعالی از وضعیتم خبر دارم استاد.


موفق باشید , عذر میخوام اگر پستی گذاشتم .
ضمنا من استاد نیستم
*

----------

